# 

## Patatay

Witam,
Wiem, ze spożnił5em się z instalacją paneli ale wobec tego co może nastąpić z cenami energi to ponownie zacząłem zastanawiac się nad opłacalnością ich montażu. Jednak nie wiem czy zasady net-billingu są jasne i ustalone czy jest to wielka niewiadoma. Niewiadomą jest oczywiście cena energi.
Zakładając, ze zamontuje panele 5kW to całkowita ilość energi jaką wyprodukuje zostanie sprzedana po cenie rynkowej? Czyli rocznie jakieś 5MWh? Czy też tracę 20%, płacę za przesyły itp i jest to  traktowane jako mój dochód? 
A energię potrzebną na własny użytek i tak kupię tak jak jest to dzisiaj? Czyli sprzedaż i kupno energi to dwie różne sprawy?

----------


## d7d

Zamontujesz 5kWp to wyprodukujesz ok. 5.000 kWh.
Z tych 5.000 kWh zużyjesz na bieżąco może 20% a może 30%.
Resztę sprzedaż po bliżej niewidomej cenie. 
Brakujące 70-80% energii kupisz po niewiadomej cenie. Pewnie po takiej jak wszyscy.
Przy sprzedaż nie płacisz za przesył.
Przy zakupie zapłacisz.
Instaluj PV i może też magazyn energii.

Kupno i sprzedaż to dwa różne rozliczenia.

net-billing

----------


## Patatay

Czy za sprzedaż energi, czyli ok. 80% po odjęciu biezącego zużycia osoba fizyczna musi zapłacić podatek? Bo jest to dochód i wobec tego rozumiem, że trzeba wpisać go do PITu. 
Z kupnem i sprzedażą zakładam, że różnica jest około 50%. Kupię za 1zł/kWh a sprzedam za 0,5zl/kWh
Czyli przy produkcji 5000kWh minus 20% na bieżące zużycie zostanie 4000kWh * 0,5zł/kWh = 2000zł minus podatek 17 lub 32% (1660zł lub 1380zł)
A zapłace przy zużyciu 4000kWh minus bieżące zużycie 1000kWh czyli 3000zł * 1zl/kWh = 3000zł
Czyli z panelami bilans wyjdzie do zapłaty 1340zł lub 1620 zł
A bez paneli to bym zapłacił 4000kWh * 1zł/Wh = 4tys zł
.
Pominąłem zamrożone ceny do 2000kWh bo pewnie zniknie to szbciej niż się pojawi.

Czy taka kalkulacja jest prawidłowa, pomijając ceny których nie znamy?

----------


## marvinetal

> Czy za sprzedaż energi, czyli ok. 80% po odjęciu biezącego zużycia osoba fizyczna musi zapłacić podatek? Bo jest to dochód i wobec tego rozumiem, że trzeba wpisać go do PITu.


Po pierwsze to za tą sprzedaną energie nie dostajesz kasy do reki tylko jest zapisana jako wirtualny depozyt na koncie rozliczeniowym przeznaczony na rozliczenie zakupu energii. Nie ma tu żadnego dochodu. Jeżeli nie dasz rady rozliczyć sprzedaży z danego miesiąca w ciągu kolejnych 12 (co jest praktycznie niemożliwe chyba ze się wyprowadzisz) to 20% tej nadwyżki zwrócą ci w PLN ale ustawa zwalnia to z opodatkowania:




> 12. Nadwyżka ilości energii elektrycznej, o której mowa w ust. 11, nie stanowi
> przychodu w rozumieniu ustawy z dnia 15 lutego 1992 r. o podatku dochodowym od
> osób prawnych (Dz. U. z 2021 r. poz. 1800, z późn. zm.20)).





> Z kupnem i sprzedażą zakładam, że różnica jest około 50%. Kupię za 1zł/kWh a sprzedam za 0,5zl/kWh


Faktycznie roznica obecnie wynosi ok. 50% tylko w druga strone - kupujesz po 0.5zl a sprzedajesz po 1zl/kWh. Oczywiście te proporcje beda sie zmieniac z czasem.

----------


## Patatay

Dziękuje za sprostowanie. Czyli praktycznie podatek dochodowy odpada i to jest duzy plus.
Fakt różnica w cenie na dzień dzisiejszy jest zgoła odmienna od tej przedstawionej przeze mnie ale docelowo to pewnie na tym się skończy..

Przy produkcji 5000kWh minus 20% na bieżące zużycie zostanie 4000kWh * 0,5zł/kWh = 2000zł 
A zapłace przy zużyciu 4000kWh minus bieżące zużycie 1000kWh czyli 3000zł * 1zl/kWh = 3000zł
Czyli z panelami bilans wyjdzie do zapłaty 1000zł 

A jakby było tak jak teraz czyli cena detaliczna niższa od handlowej to wyszedłbym lepiej niż przy starych warunkach.

A gdyby było jak sprzed zamrożenia cen to przy produkcji 5000kWh minus 20% na bieżące zużycie zostanie 4000kWh * 0,3zł/kWh = 1200zł 
A zapłace przy zużyciu 4000kWh minus bieżące zużycie 1000kWh czyli 3000zł * 0,65zl/kWh = 1950zł
Czyli z panelami bilans wyjdzie do zapłaty 750zł 
Bez nich płaciłbym 4000kWh * 0,65zł/kWh = 2600zł
Zwrot paneli które mam wybrane nastąpił by po ok. 13 latach

----------


## marvinetal

Bez paneli musialbys placic za te 1000kWh ktore wrzucasz w autokonsumpcje.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy produkcji 5000kWh minus 20% na bieżące zużycie zostanie 4000kWh * 0,5zł/kWh = 2000zł 
> A zapłace przy zużyciu 4000kWh minus bieżące zużycie 1000kWh czyli 3000zł * 1zl/kWh = 3000zł


Sprzedajesz po tej cenie:
https://www.pse.pl/oire/rcem-rynkowa...i-elektrycznej

Czyli teraz po ponad złotówce z kWh.
Dostajesz do depozytu 4000zł.
Za zużycie płacisz wg taryfy - jak masz strefowa, to w związku z autokonsumpcją głównie drogiej strefie kupisz głównie tani prąd. Czyli średnia z 0,45zł/kWh ze wszystkimi opłatami zmiennymi (wraz z dystrybucją) więc "zapłacisz" za 3000kWh jakieś 1350 zł. I tu jest AFAIK niejasność, czy całość pokryjesz z depozytu, czy tylko cenę samego prądu. 
- jeżeli całość, to zostaje Ci w depozycie 2650zł. Z tego po roku co miesiąc dostaniesz 20% tego, co miałoby w danym miesiącu, reszta przepadnie.
- jeżeli tylko sam prąd - zostaje w depozycie więcej (do sprawdzenia, ile płacisz za sam prąd) - a za dystrybucję dopłacasz gotówką. Po roku j.w. Czyli po roku masz już z PV gotówkę na opłacenie dystrybucji.

----------


## Patatay

ok, dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Ta niejasność to wiadomo kiedy zostanie wyjaśniona?

----------


## marvinetal

> Z tego po roku co miesiąc dostaniesz 20% tego, co miałoby w danym miesiącu, reszta przepadnie.


Tu nie jest liczony każdy rok oddzielnie tylko jest rok na wydanie depozytu z każdego miesiąca. Czyli jak w Lipcu 2022 nabiłeś np. 800pln to wydajesz to aż do lipca 2023. Mało prawdopodobne że ci cokolwiek z tego zostanie do tej pory, będzie stała nadwyżka np. pare tys. pln które będzie się rolowała na następny okres w kółko ale nie przepadnie (ani jej nie wypłacą).

----------


## Kaizen

> Tu nie jest liczony każdy rok oddzielnie tylko jest rok na wydanie depozytu z każdego miesiąca. Czyli jak w Lipcu 2022 nabiłeś np. 800pln to wydajesz to aż do lipca 2023. Mało prawdopodobne że ci cokolwiek z tego zostanie do tej pory, będzie stała nadwyżka np. pare tys. pln które będzie się rolowała na następny okres w kółko ale nie przepadnie (ani jej nie wypłacą).


Przy obecnych cenach jest wielce prawdopodobne, że zostanie - jak przykład liczbowy, który podawałem. Kupujesz 2kWh taniej, niż sprzedajesz jedną (i to licząc wszystkie składniki - a co dopiero, jak się okaże, że możesz z tego pokryć wyłącznie cenę samej energii). To jak ma nie zostać, jak ktoś produkuje tylko kWh, co potrzebuje?

----------


## d7d

Tutaj masz szerzej opisany system płatności
https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/rynkow...ena-sprzedazy/

----------


## Patatay

_Zebrane środki można wykorzystać do obniżania kosztów energii pobranej z sieci (przy czym należy pamiętać, że prosument nadal będzie ponosił pełne koszty dystrybucyjne)._
Tego nie rozumiem  :bash: 
1. Czy z depozyytu prosumenckiego będę mógł opłacić abonament, koszty stałe, zmienne (dystrybucyjne, wypisane poniżej) itp?
2. Czy przy sprzedazy energii po kosztach rynkowych trzeba odliczyć koszt dystrybucji (wypisane poniżej)?

Opłata abonamentowa MC 0,58
Opłata sieciowa stała MC 7,91
Opłata sieciowa zmienna kWh 0,2440
Opłata jakościowa kWh 0,0095
Opłata OZE kWh 0,0009
Opłata kogeneracyjna kWh 0,00406
Opłata przejściowa MC 0,33
Opłata mocowa MC 13,25

----------


## gawel

> _Zebrane środki można wykorzystać do obniżania kosztów energii pobranej z sieci (przy czym należy pamiętać, że prosument nadal będzie ponosił pełne koszty dystrybucyjne)._
> Tego nie rozumiem 
> 1. Czy z depozyytu prosumenckiego będę mógł opłacić abonament, koszty stałe, zmienne (dystrybucyjne, wypisane poniżej) itp?
> 2. Czy przy sprzedazy energii po kosztach rynkowych trzeba odliczyć koszt dystrybucji (wypisane poniżej)?
> 
> Opłata abonamentowa MC 0,58
> Opłata sieciowa stała MC 7,91
> Opłata sieciowa zmienna kWh 0,2440
> Opłata jakościowa kWh 0,0095
> ...


Ad 1 NIE jest wyraźnie napisane
As 2 NIE Przekazujesz energię do OSD ale nie dystrybuujesz jej do obiorców

----------


## Jancia

Tego pewnie i autorka artykułu nie rozumie, ładnie podali ceny zakupu i sprzedaży,  policzyli zyski ale tylko dotyczące energii czynnej.
Pomijając już opłaty stałe miesięczne które i tak trzeba uiścić mając licznik to pozostają opłaty związane z ilością pobranych kWh jak opłata sieciowa, jakościowa, oze, i kogeneracyjna a to w zależności od taryfy ok 0,23 / kWh więc przy tych 500 branych w artykule do wyliczeń to kwota 115 zł. i podawany tu  jak i przez różnych ekspertów rządowych zysk topnieje.

To,  że prosument nadal będzie ponosił pełne koszty dystrybucyjne to jest oczywiście jasne

ad1. to jest na razie tajemnicą, pewnie do czasu pierwszych rozliczeń ale wygląda że nie
ad2. przy sprzedaży energii do dystrybutora nie ma takich kosztów

Wobec takich faktów to dla typowego domu domu bez ogrzewania prądem instalacja 2-3kW byłaby wystarczająca o ile byłby ten obiecywany limit 2000

----------


## Kaizen

> opłaty związane z ilością pobranych kWh jak opłata sieciowa, jakościowa, oze, i kogeneracyjna a to w zależności od taryfy ok 0,23 / kWh


U mnie:


A że przy PV gros autokonsumpcji to droga strefa i rozliczanie godzinowe jeszcze więcej rozlicza na zero, to do zapłaty za dystrybucję w drogiej strefie byłyby małe pieniądze. A w taniej strefie wszystkie opłaty poza samym prądem to* nie 0,23 - a zaledwie 0,0673zł/kWh*. Co z powodzeniem pokryje wypłata gotówkowa przy takich cenach.

Co do nie pokrywania kosztów dystrybucji - to i dla speców nie jest takie oczywiste.

Zamiast tego dla każdego prosumenta tworzy się w systemie indywidualne konto, rodzaj wirtualnego depozytu (depozyt prosumencki) środków uzyskanych za energię wysłaną do sieci. Następnie od zgromadzonej na nim kwoty odejmuje się wartość energii, którą pobraliśmy *wraz z kosztami jej przesyłu.* Jeżeli zużyliśmy prąd za większą sumę niż uzyskana ze sprzedaży, to dopłacamy według zwykłych stawek wynikających z naszej taryfy. Natomiast, jeśli mamy nadwyżkę to nie dostajemy pieniędzy, lecz przechodzi ona na kolejne miesiące, powiększając pulę w naszym depozycie.

Na wykorzystanie nadwyżki mamy 12 miesięcy.

Jeżeli to nie nastąpi to dopiero wówczas ewentualna nadpłata jest nam zwracana. Ale jej wysokość nie może przekroczyć 20% wartości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej przez nas do sieci w miesiącu którego dotyczy zwrot nadpłaty.

Tu moje wyliczenia Przy czym uwzględniłem tam akcyzę, której teraz nie płacimy.

----------


## stos

> Jeżeli to nie nastąpi to dopiero wówczas ewentualna nadpłata jest nam zwracana. Ale jej wysokość nie może przekroczyć 20% wartości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej przez nas do sieci w miesiącu którego dotyczy zwrot nadpłaty.


To zdanie też nie jest jednoznaczne.
Bo jeśli mają oddać pieniądze za 20% *energii wprowadzonej* w danym miesiącu to może się zdarzyć że oddadzą wszystko co pozostało.
Przykład.
12 miesięcy temu, we wrześniu, ktoś wprowadził 1000W ale w ciągi 12 miesięcy wykorzystał 800W. Pozostało więc 200W.
Oddadzą mu 20% wprowadzonej czyli 200W a więc wszystko co pozostało.  :smile:

----------


## Patatay

> Następnie od zgromadzonej na nim kwoty odejmuje się wartość energii, którą pobraliśmy *wraz z kosztami jej przesyłu.*


Ten zapis ma kluczowe znaczenie przy wyborze mocy istalacji. Bo nie warto chyba płacić za przewymiarowaną instalacje a potem dostać z nadwyżki 20%.U mnie roczny koszt dystrybucji to ok. 900zł przy zużyciu 3800kWh rocznie.Wg powyższego zapisu to mógłbym to płacić ze sprzedanej energii. 

Dzięki Wam troche więcej już wiem. Wiadomo, że ceny energii pójdą w górę, Jednak po ustabilizowaniu się rynku po jakichś 2, 3 latach gdzie w tym okresie ceny mogą być bardzo wysokie to potem powinno się uspokoić. Jednak nie sądzę abyśmy nawet wtedy płacili tyle co teraz.Jak się uspokoi to znikną limity, cena pozostanie jakoś 2 razy wyższa od obecnej. Takie moje przypuszczenia.

----------


## d7d

> Ten zapis ma kluczowe znaczenie przy wyborze mocy istalacji. Bo nie warto chyba płacić za przewymiarowaną instalacje a potem dostać z nadwyżki 20%.U mnie roczny koszt dystrybucji to ok. 900zł przy zużyciu 3800kWh rocznie.Wg powyższego zapisu to mógłbym to płacić ze sprzedanej energii.


Jeżeli będziesz kupował 1 kWh za 2,00 PLN a sprzedawał swoją produkcję 1 kWh za 0,50 PLN to może jednak będzie się opłacało przewymiarować instalację ??  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ten zapis ma kluczowe znaczenie przy wyborze mocy istalacji.


No, nie całkiem. Koszty dystrybucji to mniej, niż wahania RCEm. Więc nie dobierzesz mocy instalacji pod różne ceny.




> U mnie roczny koszt dystrybucji to ok. 900zł przy zużyciu 3800kWh


Przy taryfie strefowej masz dużą autokonsumpcję w drogiej strefie (gdzie dystrybucja to ponad 30% - ale nie płacisz tego od autokonsumpcji z uwzględnieniem rozliczenia godzinowego). A w taniej strefie dystrybucja to niespełna 18% ceny kWh.

Oczywistym jest, że przy net-billingu nie ma sensu taryfa G11, bo wtedy kupujesz prąd znacznie drożej, niż w taryfach strefowych (dlatego, że gros produkcji i autokonsumpcji  masz w drogiej strefie, a kupujesz w taniej).

Potem, to będziesz miał ceny godzinowe. Trudno to nazwać stabilizowaniem.

----------


## Patatay

Racja,, dobór wielkości instalacji to w zasadzie loteria. Tym bardziej, żę w najbliższym okresie będzie deficyt energii. Jednak inwestycja w panele jest na dłuższy okres i po paru latach powinen ustabilizować się rynek. 
No ale co będzie za parę lat tego nie wie nikt i na dzień dzisiejszy, z powyższych informacji wynika, że inwestycja w fotowoltaike w net-billingu ma uzasadnienie ekonomiczne.
Dzięki wszystkim za wyjaśnienia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Masz kWh to policz


Nie ważne, ile kWh wysłałeś a ile pobrałeś - ważne salda godzinowe. Jak w tej samej godzinie wysłałeś 10kWh i 10kWh pobrałeś, to masz zero. Normalnie z falownika ani licznika nie wyciągniesz potrzebnych danych. I nie działało to ani w zimie 20/21 ani 21/22. Działa dopiero od tego lata.

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8161420

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8154178


Wzór z Ustawy o OZE.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dokładnie od 1 kwietnia 2022 ustawą zmuszono operatorów do bilansowania godzinowego i międzyfazowego np. PGE w rachunku za 1 półrocze począwszy od kwietnia bilansuje zgodnie z realiami-mam licznik zdalnego odczytu więc bilansowanie odbywa się faktycznie ale ludzie z licznikami odczytywanymi przez inkasenta mają szacowane bilansowanie na podstawie uśrednionych statystyk z liczników zdalnych. Obecnie po kolei wymieniają starsze liczniki na internetowe-w pierwszej kolejności u osób z licznikiem wewnątrz domu.

----------


## Patatay

Energa udostępnia takie dane na profilu.

----------


## dwiecegly

I to powinien być standard. Klient musi wiedzieć za co płaci.

----------


## gawel

> I to powinien być standard. Klient musi wiedzieć za co płaci.


Jestem za ale wiatraczek mielący mieszankę gazów , czy na pewno opałowych a  płacenie w kwh to nieuczciwe rozwiązanie . Licznik gazowy powinien wskazywać KWH czyli to za co się płaci.

----------

